# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Первая страница в explorer

## June

Чтото первая страница в эксплорере 8 развалилась, остальные нормально отображаются, в фаерфоксе вроде все нормально.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Чтото первая страница в эксплорере 8 развалилась, остальные нормально отображаются, в фаерфоксе вроде все нормально.


 Открыл 8-м все нормально отображается. Что-то,наверное, у Вас в настройках

----------


## June

Странно. Настройки не менял. Сегодня вдруг перестала корректно отображатся. Остальные сайты показывает нормально. Может чего на сайте меняли?

Я про эту страницу: http://www.suicide-forum.com/forum.php

----------


## Snape

Плюсую. Абсолютно та же картина - в 8м разъехалась форма, но только на главной странице, 9й не юзаю по причине толщины, в лисе все ок (но там свои заморочки, не люблю ее). Сегодня модицифицировали двигло форума?

----------


## Troumn

Кто-то ещё использует эксплорер? Жесть.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Мне тоже показалось это странным.

----------


## Snape

Что за максимализм? У каждого браузера есть свои преимущества. Я не говорю, что использую ТОЛЬКО эксплорер, но форумы читаю именно в нем.

----------


## Troumn

> У каждого браузера есть свои преимущества.


 Есть те же опера и гугл хром уделывают эксплорер по всем параметрам. В том числе и по удобству чтения форумных тем. Это всё равно что покупать электронику, в то время как псп вита вышла.

----------


## Snape

> Есть те же опера и гугл хром уделывают эксплорер по всем параметрам.


 Это заблуждение - просто вы не учитываете именно что ВСЕ параметры.

Но спорить на эту тему я не хочу, т.к. сути дела это не меняет. Мне лишь интересен ответ админа - будут ли откатывать двигло к нормальной версии, или хотя бы фиксить под 8й эксплорер? Или же хочешь-не хочешь, но придется этот конкретный форум читать в другом браузере?

----------


## Troumn

> Это заблуждение - просто вы не учитываете именно что ВСЕ параметры.


 Ну блин, я же не заставляю тебя бросать его, если тебе на нём удобнее - пожалуйста. Но, прими к факту, что пользование експлорером в наши дни как минимум не серьёзно.

----------


## June

> Но, прими к факту, что пользование експлорером в наши дни как минимум не серьёзно.


 *Snape* вроде писал, что он профессиональный программист. И я тоже программист. А знаешь, чем отличается студент от профессионального программиста? Студент радуется, если иногда работает, а профессионал огорчается, если иногда не работает. (это я про первую страницу сайта)

----------

